# GOODWOOD FESTIVAL OF SPEED



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

What about a group meet to be held at the Goodwood Festival of Speed weekend 26/27 June 2004.

Any takers ?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I am sure some of us SolenTTeers could be there.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Good possibility ! Its just up the road ........... 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

After last years rave reviews, I think we're almost definates.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

sounds good to me


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I've already got my tickets for Sunday 27th - hopefully see you there 

P.S. Tickets are only available in advance this year - booked mine online [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## uk_christophe (May 21, 2002)

Yeah goto go this year as I missed it last time.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: I hope to be there(sunday) :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Gemma and I will be there on Sunday, no doubt with Gemma looking out for Jay Kay to get a ride in his Enzo


----------



## Rob_Autobahn (Aug 28, 2002)

Where do you get tickets from? :?:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

try http://www.goodwood.co.uk/fos/


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Bugger, we will be there Saturday :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Anyone interested in Grandstand tickets? I've always thought it would be nice to actually see what was going on one year!

Looks like (from the on-line booking system) that only Pheasantry Grandstand tickets are left, so if we're going to do it, have to book asap...

Clive


----------



## stuart_a (May 6, 2002)

Got my tickets for Saturday only this year as usually go all w/e but its a bit pricey this year. Camping Friday/Saturday @ Southern Liesure Lakeside holiday village.Chichester. Its not far & much cheaper than on site(if you can get in that is!) 01243787715 Great event & it really is a must see spectacular! [smiley=drummer.gif]  Its Yellow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I also have my ticket for Saturday, so there will be a few of there on each day. Just hope its as good as it was last year.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Ill be there on Sunday! 8)


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

I'd like to go but which is the best day esp. if your into bikes or doesn't it make any difference?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

I will be there on Sunday Its a hectic time Ill just come back from Le Man      aw well


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thought I'd revive this thread as it's this weekend! 

Looks like the weather's going to be pretty good on Sunday 8) after rain on Saturday  but it could make for some interesting track conditions.

I'll be there earlyish on Sunday - really looking forward to my first time. 

Maybe catch up with some of you there :?:


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

I am going on Saturday.

As you say, weather looks crap !

A mate is a pilot and we have chartered a small plane (Takes 4 of us). Only trouble is now due to weather we may not be allowed to fly. Shall still be going but flying there and being met and chauffered etc... is all part of the day.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I was there yesterday thanks to mighTy-tee.  
It was the most amazing gathering of amazing competion and supercars I've ever seen  
Even though it was Friday, it was really crowded with huge traffic jams through Petworth :!: 
IMO the hill climb track action is not that great (other than the noise)
and I therefore wouldn't bother with the expense of a Grandstand where
you are stuck in one place. I spent most of my time close up to the cars in the paddocks.

Despite the enormous number wonderful cars there, it was no disappointment to get back to and into the TT


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Kate and I will be there tomorrow. Trying to get there for about 07:30-45 to try and beat the traffic but I guess it will still be busy. :?

Really looking forward to my first Goodwood trip.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

I have never seen a strong Audi presence at Goodwood but this year was the worst ive seen, i could only find a UR quattro. Previously their have been Auto Union cars their and a few other bits.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

ronin said:


> I have never seen a strong Audi presence at Goodwood but this year was the worst ive seen, i could only find a UR quattro. Previously their have been Auto Union cars their and a few other bits.


Tottally agree, Audi showing was non existance. Bl***y Poor Audi :x


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I too searched for Audis but not one to be found (no TTs in any of the model stalls either :wink: )

Fantastic day all the same.
Highlights included:

Pizzonia doing donuts in the Toyota.
Lambo driver burying it in the bails.
3000 BHP altered fuel cars doing burnouts from the start line  
SA Airlines 747 air display. (How the hell did they get permission for that?!)
and, of course, The Wacky Racers
Oh, and not forgetting seeing Jezzer Clarkson arguing with his wife! and having to brush closley past Jenson's girlfriend Louise in the crowds :wink: [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> I too searched for Audis but not one to be found (no TTs in any of the model stalls either :wink: )
> 
> SA Airlines 747 air display. (How the hell did they get permission for that?!)
> [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [/list]


My Girlfriend works for SAA, - glad they flew over - we got VIP passes as a result


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Me....jealous....Nooooo......:mrgreen:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

J.K was walking around with half a loaf of the baked bean wrappered hovis and a bottle of water . Maybe he`s a bit skint at the mo and thought hed bring his own lunch


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

What a corking day out!

Panis doing his rolling burnout was class. Gravity racing looked more dangerous than going up!!

Here a selection of my photos :

HERE


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Here a selection of my photos :
> 
> HERE


 :? No piccies for me - All I get is:

"Warning: MySQL Connection Failed: Can't create a new thread (errno 11). If you are not out of available memory, you can consult the manual for a possible OS-dependent bug in /F12/members/templates/homeconfigs/master.config on line 657
Could not connect" :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The site seems to be back up now.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Very strange Paul, a load of beautiful cars and not a _TT_ amongst them ? :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great photos Scotty, I really must get mine downloaded - Think I took about 100 :roll: I haven't even had a chance to review them myself yet.


----------

